# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة : جاي على بالي

## ساره

جاي على بالي أروح ع البحر  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

جاي على بالي اروح على غزه 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


حلوه اللعبه
يسلموا ساره

----------


## ajluni top

جاي عا بالي اقعد بجنب صوبة الحطب مع امي :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _جاي عا بالي اقعد بجنب صوبة الحطب مع امي_


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بطل جاي على بالي اشي بس شفت شو جاي على بالك

----------


## زهره التوليب

جاي عبالي انام وانا مرتاحه البال ومش خايفه من بكره :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جاي عبالي اليوم احكي مع الي بحبه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

جاي على بال اطلع من هون :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

جاي على بالي الصراخ :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

> جاي على بالي أروح ع البحر :
> 
> SnipeR (62):


والله وانا كمان جاي على بالي والله

----------


## دموع الورد

جاي على بالي اروح على مكان بعيد بعيد بعيد

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

جاي عبالي اطلع برا لاني مخنوئه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جاي ع بالي سدر منسف  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وردة الأمل

جاي ع بالي اشوف صديقتي

----------


## mylife079

انام اسبوع كامل

 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## Rahma Queen

جاي ع بالي افهمه الموضوع

----------


## mylife079

بصراحة ولا شي

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي شي ينأكل  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## mylife079

اساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااافر

----------


## عودوني

_جاي على بالي اكتب غنيه على بالي على بالي احكي علي صاير فيه وشوغير احوالي_

----------


## totoalharbi

جاي ع بالي ادردش انا وكل الاعضاء 
لاني بصراحة مليت لحالي 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## shams spring

*جــــاي عبالي .... اتمشـــى*

----------


## Sc®ipt

جاي على بالي ارجيلة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جاي ع بالي حد يحكيلي اسفة على الي بصير فيكي

----------


## بسمه

جااي على بالي اكل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*جاي ع بالي انام*

----------


## &روان&

جاي على بالي  اشووووف هالحدا

----------


## إن الله يراك

جاي على بالي قهوة

----------


## مادلين

جاي ع بالي اتمشى

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

جاي ع بالي اطلع ع من خرج نطاق المحافظه

يارب

----------


## مادلين

جاي ع بالي التقي مع كل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

جاي على بالي  اجي على بالي
ويارب بالي يكون فاضي

----------


## shams spring

*جاي عبالي عرايس لحمه*

----------


## &روان&

جاي على بالي اصرخ بصوت عالي وما حد يسمعني !!!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

جاي على بالي شاورما

----------

